# Insurance provider questions



## shaunc50 (Jan 22, 2018)

I have had a price back from sky insurance, Adrian flux and pace ward.

I was going to go with pace ward but worried as they have come back with zenith marque who I have never heard of and does not feel as large as the other two?

Does anyone have any experience with claims with these company's and who would be best (there is very little between the quotes).


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I'm with Pace Ward ad Zenith Marque

All good


----------



## shaunc50 (Jan 22, 2018)

have you ever had to make a claim though?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

No but Zenith have been around for years and if Pace Ward uses them I can't see there being a problem

Whats the price difference between them all?


----------

